# Music



## MadHonda (Apr 4, 2016)

Will a 5.1 channel setup sound better than a 2.1 channel setup for music?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess it depends on the format of the music and the equipment you're using.

Some people like their music mixed to the processor to surround, others prefer it in stereo, and other like it in 5ch stereo (where all the speakers are engaged but only paying a stereo sound). 

Only you can choose what playback you prefer. That said concert discs and and sacd in 5.1 are really cool!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dire Straits- Brothers in Arms sounds awesome in 5.1. I have the high rez, 5.1, and standard, and the 5.1 versions is way better IMO.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

I use a multich system for whatever I want at a given time myself. Some music I prefer in 2ch, some in multich (7ch in my case). Might depend on your speakers up front as to what configuration you prefer, it may just be your taste in music. A well mixed multich music track appeals to some and not others....


----------



## MadHonda (Apr 4, 2016)

Currently I am running 2.1 channel, if I go for 2 surround speakers and a center speaker to make it 5.1 what brand should I go with?


----------



## MadHonda (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh and my music source is from Apple TV via iTunes so not exactly high res audio


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

MadHonda said:


> Currently I am running 2.1 channel, if I go for 2 surround speakers and a center speaker to make it 5.1 what brand should I go with?


Optimally you should have the same brand speakers all around, but I am running JBL horns in the front with EV drivers, and JBL speakers for the remaining channels and after running my room tune software (Dirac) they all appear to be voiced identical. I think that if you are running room tune software it will try to voice them as close as possible to each other. If you are not running Audyssey, YPAO, Dirac, etc. It will make a bigger difference if you don't run all of the speakers from the same brand, in my experience.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

MadHonda said:


> Currently I am running 2.1 channel, if I go for 2 surround speakers and a center speaker to make it 5.1 what brand should I go with?


Kinda depends what your 2.1 consists of. 




MadHonda said:


> Oh and my music source is from Apple TV via iTunes so not exactly high res audio


And this matters how? I'm not in the appleverse but assume this setup offers both 2.0 and 5.1 audio streams?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes, a safe bet is matching whatever you already have in the front. It's less important for surround channels, but if the L/C/R channels are different manufacturers it is difficult to get a cohesive image across the front of the stage. Even better, try and get a center channel that is from the same model line as the L/R. That way you'll have similar drivers across the front, and the crossover designs should compliment each other. 

As mentioned above, mismatched drivers can be corrected with plenty of success... but the less correction you have to do, the better off you'll be. 

So, as long as your front speakers are decent quality and in decent condition, match them. If they're not, you might consider getting C/Surrounds from the brand/model you'd like to eventually have in L/R channels. That way you've added what you want, and given yourself an economical path for a future upgrade.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

MadHonda said:


> Will a 5.1 channel setup sound better than a 2.1 channel setup for music?


IMO:
- a 2.1 set-up sounds great with two-channel audio;
- a 5.1 set-up sounds great with multi-channel audio; and, sometimes,
- a 5.1 set-up sounds great with two-channel audio matrixed to 5.1.

YMMV. 



> ... if I go for 2 surround speakers and a center speaker to make it 5.1 what brand should I go with?


Matching your CC speaker to your mains is essential. Matching your surrounds to your L-C-R (front three) is not essential, but is desirable.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

lovinthehd said:


> Kinda depends what your 2.1 consists of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think he means high rez audio. Apple tv only allows 48khz and not the high rez stuff available out there like 24bit 96khz or more.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Savjac said:


> I would think he means high rez audio. Apple tv only allows 48khz and not the high rez stuff available out there like 24bit 96khz or more.


Ok, that's not got a lot to do with 2.1 vs 5.1; 48khz is perfectly adequate and not much 5.1 content is not going to require more in any case.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

lovinthehd said:


> Ok, that's not got a lot to do with 2.1 vs 5.1; 48khz is perfectly adequate and not much 5.1 content is not going to require more in any case.


May I tempt you to re read his post as he is speaking to High Rez audio. 48khz is less than I would want, most high rez is 24/96 either from download or disc. Movies on BR can also be 24/96 which seems to be the very thing we strive for, better sound. 

Of course I know you will say and believe that anything above mp3 at 320 is more than acceptable.:dontknow:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

MadHonda said:


> Will a 5.1 channel setup sound better than a 2.1 channel setup for music?


This is a really good question. I have two systems in parallel. One is a 5.1 system and one is pure stereo. I end up listening to my 2 channel system for most music. But as Ellis points out, some performances are optimal in 5.1. My 5.1 system is not nearly on a par with the stereo system in terms of the quality of the speakers, but I do listen to it for some things, like the Dire Straights mentioned or Hell Freezes Over. For most audio, which is recorded with 2 ch systems in mind, I prefer the 2 ch system. 

I do strongly favor fully matched speakers for all five channels on surround systems.


----------



## speakerman49 (Feb 24, 2016)

Savjac said:


> May I tempt you to re read his post as he is speaking to High Rez audio. 48khz is less than I would want, most high rez is 24/96 either from download or disc. Movies on BR can also be 24/96 which seems to be the very thing we strive for, better sound.
> 
> Of course I know you will say and believe that anything above mp3 at 320 is more than acceptable.:dontknow:


Jack, I see that you are from Evansville, IN. It is good to see someone very close by. I reside just across the Ohio River in Henderson, KY. Just thought that I would say hello!

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

speakerman49 said:


> Jack, I see that you are from Evansville, IN. It is good to see someone very close by. I reside just across the Ohio River in Henderson, KY. Just thought that I would say hello!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil, good to make your acquaintance. It is kind of exciting knowing there is a like minded folks so close by. 
Should you ever wish to get together and chat, let me know, I would enjoy meeting you.
Just pm me and we can go from there.....besides from a selfish point of view it is great to have another pair of ears when setting up stuff....it your interested that is.

Thank You for posting.:wave:


----------



## speakerman49 (Feb 24, 2016)

Savjac said:


> Hi Phil, good to make your acquaintance. It is kind of exciting knowing there is a like minded folks so close by.
> Should you ever wish to get together and chat, let me know, I would enjoy meeting you.
> Just pm me and we can go from there.....besides from a selfish point of view it is great to have another pair of ears when setting up stuff....it your interested that is.
> 
> Thank You for posting.:wave:


Nice to meet you too Jack. I would be interested in meeting up sometime. Am in Evansville all of the time. Got family and friends over there. Oh and doctors....LOL!!!! Got love St. Mary's! Anyways, I will be in touch soon. Probably over the weekend. Going to be very busy over the next few days. So, it may even be on Sunday. There is another guy I chatted with over at AVS that is from Evansville. He is really into the DIY sub thing. I have dual PSA S1500's myself and love them. Will be in touch. Have a great night Jack.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## shawnlim (May 3, 2016)

Is it that a soundbar is the same as a 2.1 channel speaker?
Some soundbar claimed to have 5.1 channel. I'm a little confuse.:nerd2:


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

IMHO 2.0 is for music, stereo only and 5.1 is for movies.
Maybe, one day I will try to listen music in 2.1


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I think that 5.1 is superior to 2.0/2.1 for music, without reservation. The issue is whether your musical interests are served by adequate quality releases in multichannel or not. 

Many people find little of interest offered on multichannel but I do not. In the past decade, I have acquired thousands of excellent multichannel recordings and, while I do listen to stereo recordings as well, these are my main library.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Savjac said:


> May I tempt you to re read his post as he is speaking to High Rez audio. 48khz is less than I would want, most high rez is 24/96 either from download or disc. Movies on BR can also be 24/96 which seems to be the very thing we strive for, better sound.
> 
> Of course I know you will say and believe that anything above mp3 at 320 is more than acceptable.:dontknow:


He seems not to have hi-rez ("Oh and my music source is from Apple TV via iTunes so not exactly high res audio")

You likely have little idea of what I say and believe....if you find 320 mp3s to not be acceptable to you, don't use them. I have listened to many dvds at 48khz for 5.1 and its perfectly adequate. The actual content is more important than the sampling rate involved.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I think that 5.1 is superior to 2.0/2.1 for music, without reservation. The issue is whether your musical interests are served by adequate quality releases in multichannel or not.
> 
> Many people find little of interest offered on multichannel but I do not. In the past decade, I have acquired thousands of excellent multichannel recordings and, while I do listen to stereo recordings as well, these are my main library.


By chance do you share your multi-ch music library listing, especially the ones that stand out for you?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

lovinthehd said:


> By chance do you share your multi-ch music library listing, especially the ones that stand out for you?


I do in my MITR column. There has been a long interval since the last "Recordings in the Round" but it resumes next month.


----------

